# Nail-trimming terror!



## Womn2Blame (Jan 8, 2012)

Please forgive me for adding one more thread about a dog that flat-out _hates_ the nail-trimming process, but I need help! 

11-month-old Nugget has _never_ liked having her feet played with, even though I started doing it when she was 8 weeks old. When I attempt to cut her nails, she continually pulls back, and tries to get away - and I give up because 1) I can't hold onto her foot, and 2) I don't want to scare her even more. 

I took her to a groomer several times to have it done, and, while she didn't love it, she did put up with it. The groomer used a dremel. When I took her back yesterday, Nugget fought even going inside, and absolutely freaked out when the groomer put her on the table. She cried out, bucked, and put up such a fuss that I stopped the process for fear of traumatizing her more. (I've watched every other time: the groomer is gentle, has never cut the quick, etc..)

So...this is a job that has to be done. I've tried gently touching her feet and giving high-value treats. (She's fine with that, until I pick up the trimmers.) I've tried doing it when she's sleepy (but not for long!). Am I just not being firm enough, and giving up too soon? Would a dremel make it easier and quicker? Would a calming aid be safe, and do they work? 

Otherwise, she's a joy. She's laid back and training is coming along well. (Okay, she stole hubby's banana off the table this morning, and ran outside with it. We're working on the stealing.)

Thanks for any help you can give. I appreciate it. 

Cindy


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I have been able to (eventually) get all of my rescues to let me trim their nails... except for Ky. We tried everything and it just terrifies her. I gave up. Now the vet does it, she wears a muzzle, 4 of us hold her down and he trims them. Cost..$7.00...well worth it in my book. She's great in every other way so I concede on this issue.
Good luck, hopefully someone on here will have ideas for you.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Tess used to be terrified of the nail clipper. I started when she was five months old to get her used to the dremel. It took me ages....but she eventually accepted it. I took it really, really slow. First I sat on the ground, dremel next to me (not working, of course). Tess would come up very slowly to inspect, I treated whenever she touched the dremel. Huge treatbonanza when she allowed me to touch her feet or nails with the dremel.
Next stage was the activated dremel, first very, very slow, treats whenever she came up etc. then the noise would get louder whenever the dremel was running faster, same procedure. Then came the stage of the nail touching the running dremel. First very slow, etc. treat, treat.....first only one nail done, stop, treat, then two...etc
I believe it took me about a month actively training every day. But I did succeed. She still doesn't like it, but now her nails are done in a flash, and she knows she gets a treat for every foot. I started with Liza straight away, never bothered with the clippers. No fuss there...


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Does Your Dog Training Need a Shot of Joy? | Susan Garrett's Dog Training Blog 

Look at Susan Garrett's video. It takes time to get some dogs comfortable. Especially if the dog has had a lot of bad experiences with the nail trimming. What you and the dog consider bad experiences may be different.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Jacks was one of those dogs who needed 3 or 4 people at the vet working as a team to trim the nails. And because he fought them the entire time, the nails would be really ragged and sharp. 

I decided that it was a waste of money and I didn't really like the idea of my dog being pinned by a bunch of people at the vet while they clipped his nails.

So I started off slowly, showing him a piece of bread and putting it up where he can see it. I'd clip a nail, give him some bread. Clip another nail, give him some bread, etc until he was done and then he'd get a jackpot (whole piece of bread). 

About now he is fairly calm and OK about having his nails clipped. Because there is not a bunch of strangers pinning him, and then of course he will do anything for food. 

Probably one thing though - I trim down to the quick, but don't trim weekly as I'd need to in order to get the quick to retreat. So his nails will never be as short as some I'd seen.  I don't even know if I'd want his nails to be that short. They are there for a reason.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I had an Irish Setter who would have to be put under in order to do his nails... he would freak out that much. Needless to say he had long nails and did not get them cut as he should. Thank Goodness Lola will LET me do her nails... but she does not like it one bit!!:yuck: And Lola lets me know she does not like it!

I try to trim just a little each week or two.... to keep up with them but not ever wanting to cut to the quik and hurt her-- she would NEVER forgive me!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I used peanut butter to de-sensitize to the dremel, I took it slow, turn it on and let him hear it and give a lick of peanut butter without even showing it, taking days to let him even see it, eventually putting peanutbutter on the handle for him to lick, then we graduated to having someone hold a peanut butter kong or bone for him to lick while I did his feet. Long slow process and I've never hurt him. I accept that it will always be a two person job to get this done. Im sorry, I know it's frustrating.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I know what you're feeling. When Hank was little I tried different nail clippers and a dremel. I watched how-to videos, I tried the "tricks" with peanutbutter, he's never been to a groomer nor has he ever been "quicked" so I don't know what his issue is. Hank hates his nails done and lucky for me he spends a lot of running on our acreage which keeps his nails trimmed.


----------



## Womn2Blame (Jan 8, 2012)

For those of you who use a dremel - what brand did you get, and where did you buy it? 

Thanks to ALL who've responded. I appreciate your suggestions, and especially your commiserations.  It's really good to know that others have walked through the fire - and, in at least some cases, WON. I'll keep at it. 

Cindy


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

inge said:


> Tess used to be terrified of the nail clipper. I started when she was five months old to get her used to the dremel. It took me ages....but she eventually accepted it. I took it really, really slow. First I sat on the ground, dremel next to me (not working, of course). Tess would come up very slowly to inspect, I treated whenever she touched the dremel. Huge treatbonanza when she allowed me to touch her feet or nails with the dremel.
> Next stage was the activated dremel, first very, very slow, treats whenever she came up etc. then the noise would get louder whenever the dremel was running faster, same procedure. Then came the stage of the nail touching the running dremel. First very slow, etc. treat, treat.....first only one nail done, stop, treat, then two...etc
> I believe it took me about a month actively training every day. But I did succeed. She still doesn't like it, but now her nails are done in a flash, and she knows she gets a treat for every foot. I started with Liza straight away, never bothered with the clippers. No fuss there...


I did this with Brooks, too, and I wouldn't say I ever got him to the point where he was the slightest bit relaxed (like the video) about the process. 
In the end, I just stopped because it was way too time consuming and I haven't trimmed them in over a year. I try to have him play fetch each morning on a cement driveway, and walk him on a sidewalk once a day and Im hoping that will wear them down......


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

There was a discussion on another training list where the trainer used the "Give Me a Break" game from the Control Unleashed book to help her apprehensive dog get better at nail trims. 

To play, she would just do a small amount of nail trimming and reward heavily for it. Then, take a break and ignore the dog - even move away and sit somewhere else. Soon the dog will probably come back for some more treats, and you repeat the game. 

I've been playing this recently to make Cookie more comfortable with nail trims, and it does work. She will come running over to me and bat at the trimmer.

In the beginning, you do still have to take it slow, maybe reward for just having the trimmer touch the paw.


----------

